# Nintendo DS to Router. HELP!



## GaMeSTa (Mar 13, 2004)

Sorry if I post this in the wrong place.

Okay, my Nintendo DS is having trouble connecting to my router.

First of all, I scan for a router on the DS. And it picks up mine. With a red lock symbol. The red lock symbol simply means that the router will work, but there is a WEP key.

So I go ahead and type in the WEP Key. and I get error 51300.

V V V V V V V V V V V ERROR ACCORDING TO NINTENDOWIFI.COM V V V V V V V V V V V

The WEP key for the Access Point you are attempting to connect to has changed since you last connected. 



What to do:
If you have multiple connection files saved to your Nintendo DS, the error message you received can help determine which connection file may be experiencing a problem: 
Errors ending in 0 = connection file 1 
Errors ending in 1 = connection file 2 
Errors ending in 2 = connection file 3 
Errors ending in 3 = Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector 

Verify the Access Point's WEP Key is entered correctly into the Nintendo DS. If your router has slots for more than one WEP key, the first (#1) must be the one selected on your router.



If you need assistance with your router's settings, click here and select your router manufacturer and model number. If available, our router pages can provide specific steps and information that may help you with your router's WEP Key. 


Verify your router's MAC filtering is set to allow your Nintendo DS to use the access point. For more information on checking your router's settings, click here and select your router (if available).

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ERROR ACCORDING TO NINTENDOWIFI.COM ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^

I am using a D-Link DI-614+
I confirmed that the WEP key was correct multiple times. It fails each time when trying to connect.
So then I tried creating a new connection on my Sony PSP. And it worked the first time.

I'll be glad to give more information if you need. Thanks I just wanna get playing online =).


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

try turning off your security. and you can get online.


----------



## GaMeSTa (Mar 13, 2004)

I disabled the WEP thing.

But my DS still isn't working online.

It worked fine at my friends house.

Arrrrrrrghhhhhh (and not like a pirate)


----------



## GaMeSTa (Mar 13, 2004)

Heeeelpppppp


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

lol. new router? or buy that nintendo wifi usb stick thing.


----------



## xMikex (Nov 8, 2005)

you should ask on the nintendo wifi boards....they would know better

forums.nintendo.com


----------

